# Leno - Feb. 26 - Nov. 19, 2010



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

with a heavy heart i am sad to say the rapid onset symptoms i mentioned in my other thread took leno's life before i was able to have him euthanized today. :-[ he seemed to have passed peacefully, and for that i am thankful.

i brought leno home in april with his four sisters. he immediately became the man of the house, quickly bonding with my lone male miles and coming out of his timid baby shell. he was sweet and licky, but with an attitude - he was dominating and pushing around miles at half the size of him!

he grew incredibly fast, and was soon much larger than his sisters and miles. he always wanted to be the boss of everything - where miles rested his head, what hammock they were going to sleep in, who got to drink out of the bottle first, what corner their plastic hut was going to be in... 

soon, unfortunately, that pushy attitude turned into an aggressive one, and he started being cage aggressive. he would puff up and shove my hand with his butt whenever i reached in to take him out... but once he was out, he was fine as ever, and happy... until i went to put him back in, of course. i was slightly upset but understood some rats were just like that, and we made it work, for the most part.

leno went off the deep end when miles passed away on october 2nd. i was unable to handle him with bare hands, but i still tried to get him out to exercise when i could. shortly before miles had passed away i brought home another male, named bernard, who i had introduced to the two of them on neutral grounds and had continued to do after miles passed. leno became extremely aggressive towards bernard, and puffed up, hissed, lunged at and bit bernard on multiple occasions. i didn't give up, and continued introductions right up until yesterday when it became apparent it wasn't going to work out with leno in tact.

i still don't know what caused such a rapid death, but the symptoms he exibited were similar to that of an advanced pituitary tumor. he was clubbing his paws, had bad balance, squinty eyes, and was overall just confused and disoriented. towards the end of last night he began head bumping and circling and refused to eat or drink, even by syringe.

rest in peace, leno - even though you were a monster sometimes, you were still part of the family and loved... and will be missed greatly. say hi to miles at the bridge for me :'(











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































































and, the song which he was named after... Royksopp - Poor Leno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPG6OQy2iwI


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you =( He was a handsome boy!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Awww I am so sorry. We both are sad tonight ((hugs))


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Leno passed Rylee :'(, I hope you don't mind me asking this but I really need to transport Leno back here to Kelowna asap. Theres no history of PT in his family, but I really need to find out the cause of this for sure.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ema-leigh said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Leno passed Rylee :'(, I hope you don't mind me asking this but I really need to transport Leno back here to Kelowna asap. Theres no history of PT in his family, but I really need to find out the cause of this for sure.


You had better hope she didn't put his body in the freezer if you are planning a necro.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> ema-leigh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry to hear that Leno passed Rylee :'(, I hope you don't mind me asking this but I really need to transport Leno back here to Kelowna asap. Theres no history of PT in his family, but I really need to find out the cause of this for sure.
> ...


Yes Rylee I can go through how to properly package him as soon as I can get a hold of you, it may even be better to do this back to front. I don't want to call you this late at night (3:50am) so I'm hoping you can get on line sometime later this morning.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ohh ema.. i am so sorry... not only did i freeze him (i thought i was doing the right thing) but i woke up this afternoon to find my mom had already attempted to do me a favor and buried him outside beside miles while the ground was still soft. :'(

edit: ah, i saw what nekopan said on the other thread, and i don't think i could've gotten him to you soon enough to do it anyways. the roads on the paulson are awful right now. sorry again :-[


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

found this one of leno and miles today, thought i'd post it here ~


----------



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Gosh, he was a handsome boy wasn't he?! I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy, especially with such a personality! I hope you rest easy knowing that he was happy during his time spent with you.


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry for your lose, I love his markings!


----------

